
Planet larger than Jupiter may be orbiting at outer edge of the solar system - zzzeek
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/up-telescope-search-begins-for-giant-new-planet-2213119.html
======
0xdeadc0de
No, there’s no proof of a giant planet in the outer solar system
[http://mblogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/02/14/n...](http://mblogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/02/14/no-
theres-no-proof-of-a-giant-planet-in-the-outer-solar-system/)

------
ck2
I remember reading a theory of such a planet before, hmm.

It's orbit would probably be a bit erratic, I would think just as there is
little light out there, there also would be far less gravity from the sun's
gravity well?

If it's larger than Jupiter, it would likely have it's own moons and probably
be a failed star?

Ah, it's called "Planet X" and they've been looking for it since 1978

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planets_beyond_Neptune#Further_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planets_beyond_Neptune#Further_searches_for_Planet.28s.29_X)

Also from the article: <http://i.imgur.com/AwCC8.png>

------
btilly
It would be nice to see the Nemesis theory confirmed (or eventually
disproven). See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemesis_%28star%29> for more.

